# Want to go on a collecting trip to South America?



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Want to go on a collecting trip to South America?

Uruguay, South America
October 18-31, 2010

I am still developing the itinerary with Felipe Cantera, but the preliminary schedule is below. I have collected in Uruguay three times and designed this trip to cover all the best places (for fish and birding).

On this trip we will collect these species:
Cichlids
Crenicichla celidochilus, C. minuano, C. missioneira, C. lepidota, C. cf. saxatilis, C. scottii, G. labiatus, G. rhabdotus, G. ex-meridionalis, G. gymnogenys, Australoheros facetus, A. scitulus, A. sp. "local", A. sp. "Red Ceibal", 'Geophagus' brasiliensis, 'Cichlasoma' dimerus.

Characins (tetra)
Astyanax abramis, Aphylocharax sp., Charax stenopterus, Cyanocharax macropinna, Bryconamericanus iheringi, Acestrorynchus pantaneiro, Apareidon affinis, Characidium sp., Hoplias australis, Hoplias lacerdae, Hoplias malabaricus, Leporinus sp., Oligsarcus sp., Prochilodus lineatus, Pseudocorynopoma doriae, Schizodon sp., Serrasalmus spilopleura.

Catfish
Ancistrus sp., Hemiancistrus sp., Corydoras paleatus, C. longipinnis, Loricaria sp., Pimodella australis, P. maculatus, Rhamdia quelen, Rhamdella sp., Rhineloricaria sp., Trachelyopterus galeatus.

Plus knifefish, FW eels, killifish, livebearers, and all the ones I don't know the names.

Itinerary

18 - depart MIA
19 - arrive Montevideo (unpack, drive overnight to the border of Brazil/Uruguay)
20 - collect all day - Arroyo de la Invernada (Rio Cuareim headwaters)
21 - drive along the Uruguay/Brazil border
21 - Collect Rio Yaguaron (Centurion)
22 - Collect lagoons at Centurion (drive south in evening)
23 - Collect in Valentines (Arroyo las Pavas)
24 - drive south early, collect three places of Arroyo India Muerta
25 - drive back to Salinas (Felipe's house) and unload fish
26 - Collect in Paso Pache (Rio Santa Lucia)
27 - TBD
28 - TBD
29 - TBD
30 - pack up fish, depart at night
31 - arrive in MIA in the AM

Cost: $1,900 all inclusive in-country, plus your airfare. All permits, equipment, food, lodging, transport is covered in the costs. Airfare usually runs between $800-1100 from American Airlines.

If you want more information, feel free to PM me or visit Felipe's site http://www.aqvaterra.com/index.php

This trip is always a lot of fun. You catch tons of fish and learn a lot. There are two spots remaining. Cheers,

Ed


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

this would be amazing to go on... good luck and safe travels!!!


----------



## Cvurb (Apr 12, 2010)

I would LOVE to go! :drooling: And is on my list of things to do later on in my life. 
But alas, I cannot because I'm too young...


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Ed, long time no see mate. I always knew you would make a career out of the hobby. I would love to see some photos of your fish room now. Oh and make sure to post photos of your next trip, always love to see the wild settings.

Right now I'm saving for a trip to Peru. The return airfares are the most expensive part, it sucks living so far from the rest of the world. It's possible to bring wild caught apistos back into Aus through the Phillipines, sort of through the back door so to speak. But, this is still a year away for me.


----------



## ktluvsfish (Jan 13, 2008)

Sounds like an amazing trip  I wish I could go. My husband and I are saving up for me to go on a collecting trip when I graduate with my M.A. in Nursing as my graduation present. That's still 5 years down the road though.


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Some teasers from past trips...










































































































It's a beautiful country, safe, good food, nice people and culture. You don't need a VISA, only a passport, and there are no immunizations needed since it's a temperate country, export/import of fishes/inverts is easy....

Ed


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

A little more info.... we will camp at two locations (Invernada and Centurion), but other than that we stay in hotels or very nice (and huge!) ranches. It won't be too hot in October, most of the rivers are easily accessible, so you don't have to be in great shape or anything, and there's almost zero mosquitos. It's really a great trip for anyone, and the best part is the learning experience. Plus, all the fishes will be in breeding colors!

Did I mention the fish, birds, and food?

Ed


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Three of our club members made a trip to Uruguay last December. They had a great trip and brought back some nice specimens.


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow that would be amazing I am adding a collecting trip to Uruguay to my list.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

sweet


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Still spots available for this trip....


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

That would be amazing. Wish I had a spare couple grand (and 2 weeks off work). Those are great pics. Look at the teeth on that first pic....Yikes!


----------

